# NEW CALL



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

I have recently discovered this site and have enjoyed reading your forums. I would like to purchase another call but am hesitant on what to buy. Open to suggestions. I have been told about the Eastern Shoreman but was wondering if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's tons of great calls on the market.

How is your current short reed skills? Looking for an easy blowing call or an advanced call? Lessers or honkers? Price range?

Otherwise you'll get 50 different answers and any one call may not be the one that fits you.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Chris...so many choices these days,must have a couple hundred different callmaker...I must admit im kinda partial to GK for geese :bowdown: ,and echo for duck...winglock's grow pretty fast on me too


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

I guess I am looking for more of an advanced call for honkers. I have been using just a long honker from Big River and some cheap double clucker that isn't very good. The long honker worked but now that I am done with school and can really start huntin i want a call that will give me a wide range of sounds: cluck, murmur, hail, greeting etc. Price really isn't an option, I was just hoping that someone would have some advice for me, because like you said there are alot of calls out there and for the price of some off them I want something that will give me results. Thanks for your replys


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

You can get a Winglock walnut short reed for $35 and it will make all the sounds you want and then some. There is likely going to be a little transition period coming from a flute to a short reed, but like anything else, it takes practice. Giant Killer calls are also some awesome goose calls, the LG-1 is top notch.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

If price isn't an issue, try a Tim Grounds Maple Super Mag. If you want an easier to break over call, try the Paralyzer SR-1. Best advice, go to your local hunting store and try out the calls, find out what you like.


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, otherwise I may have jumped into things to quickly. As it seems that you guys have vast knowledge and experience with calls would someone explain what would be better and why? the differneces b/w wood and acrylic. Is there any difference in the longevity of its use or sound quality over time. Thanks again :beer:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Definately a difference in longevity and sound quality over time. Acrylics are built to last a lifetime, you can abuse them and it might scratch, but likely won't break. Scratches are no big deal.....besides, pretty ain't what kills the geese..lol In general, the wood calls are built just as well, but over time, wood will absorb moisture, possibly end up splitting. Wood calls are more apt to have the tones change for this reason. However, wood has a great mellow tone where acrylic generally has a sharper crack and is louder. I can't tell you which is best, to each their own. I use both. First things first you need to practice and get the mechanics of the short reed down. It doesn't matter if it is wood or acrylic if you aren't presenting air through it correctly or you haven't figured out the concept of back pressure. $.02


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How the call blows all depends on how it's tuned (for the most part). Considering you're new to short reeds, you gotta start somewhere. I learned to blow with the reed tuned light, and over time I'm still at a medium-light. Most of the guys I hunt with have the reed tuned deep or heavy, which generally takes more air but seems to have more versatility. Which style fits you better is yet to be seen, so ya gotta bite the bullet and pick a call and go from there.

In my honest opinion, when you order a call get one tuned light to begin with...and expect to spend 40 hours on it before you'll sound like a goose. The 3 calls I tend to favor for my calling style is the G Force, SMH, and the X-Out...and they're all tuned medium to medium-light. I'm not doubting any others as there's so many I still haven't blown, but with my experience these 3 work for me.


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree with #1 Waterfowler.


----------



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

A FARELY EASY BLOWING SHORT REED GOOSE CALL IS THE PEGASIS TERMINATOR. I HAVE RECENTLY PURCHASED THIS CALL AND IT WORKS GREAT. THIS CALL IS A LITTLE PRICEY BUT IT WILL PRODUCE EVERY SOUND THAT A GOOSE CAN MAKE AND A FEW OTHERS. THIS CALL IS HOWEVER $119.00 GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2004)

What is up Jordan.


----------



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

Insomniac said:


> What is up Jordan.


 whats up


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Well I decided to go with a grounds acrylic super mag. I have had it for a week and have been practicing every chance I get and wow, it sounds great. After listening to the tape 10 times or so, I would only imagine to be able to sound like Hunter Grounds or Kelly Powers. They make it sound so easy but lots of practice will only tell what I am capable of. Definately can't wait until season opener to bring those geese in. Well thanks for your insights.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it only gets better with practice. when i got my super mag i loved it also and it is amazing what you can do on those calls.


----------

